# JBoss Installation . JAVA_HOME not set



## Tobias (8. Aug 2007)

Ok, ich bin anscheinend zu doof.

Ich habe mir JBoss 4.2.1GA als ZIP geladen. Zip entpackt, run.bat ausgeführt ->


```
JAVA_HOME is not set.  Unexpected results may occur.
Set JAVA_HOME to the directory of your local JDK to avoid this message.
===============================================================================

  JBoss Bootstrap Environment

  JBOSS_HOME: F:\jboss-4.2.1.GA

  JAVA: java

  JAVA_OPTS:  -Dprogram.name=run.bat -server -Xms128m -Xmx512m 
-Dsun.rmi.dgc.client.gcInterval=3600000 -Dsun.rmi.dgc.server.gcInterval=3600000

  CLASSPATH: F:\jboss-4.2.1.GA\bin\run.jar

===============================================================================
```

Soweit ist ja alles klar. Die Umgebungsvariable JAVA_HOME muß gesetzt werden. Ok, ich habe also eine neue Batch-Datei namens my-run.bat angelegt, da reingeschrieben


```
SET JAVA_HOME = "F:\Programme\Java\JEE5_2"
run.bat
```

mit dem selben Ergebnis wie oben beschrieben. Eine Google-Suche brachte zu Tage, dass unter XP lieber folgendes benutzt werden soll:


```
reg add HKCU\Environment /v JAVA_HOME /d "F:\Programme\Java\JEE5_2"

run.bat
```

Das Problem bleibt jedoch dasselbe. Auch die Quick&Dirty-Methode, einfach


```
SET JAVA_HOME = "F:\Programme\Java\JEE5_2"
```

direkt an den Anfang der run.bat, die mit JBoss zusammen ausgeliefert wird, zu schreiben, bringt keine Besserung. Ich bin langsam echt ratlos ... Wie kriege ich es hin, das die Umgebungsvariable JAVA_HOME entsprechend gesetzt wird?

mpG
Tobias


----------



## bronks (8. Aug 2007)

Du mußt JAVA_HOME als WindowsUmgebungsvariable anlegen. Einfach so in einer Batchdatei gesetzt hat JAVA_HOME nicht überall und nicht in jedem Fall Gültigkeit.


----------



## Tobias (9. Aug 2007)

Ok, es handelte sich um einen Konflikt mit meinen unterschiedlichen JDKs. Als System-Default ist Java 1.6 gesetzt, meine JAVA_HOME-Umgebungsvariable zeigte auf Java 5 - weil im JBoss-Handbuch steht, das 1.6 zwar funktionieren müßte, aber nicht getestet wurde.

Hab das Problem gelöst, in dem ich JAVA_HOME auf 1.6 umgebogen habe.

mpG
Tobias


----------

